# planned keto diet



## orange86 (Feb 17, 2008)

hi, im 23 and planning to do a keto diet early 2010.

this is my sample diet:


TimeMeal 1:





7.30am4 egg omlette + 1 sliced mushroom + Omega 3, 6 & 9 caps 











Meal 2:





11.30am30g serving protein + 15 grams of Almond flakes 











Meal 3:





3pmChicken/Turkey breast + salad/veg + 2 tbsp Olive oil 











Meal 4:





6pm30g serving protein + 15 grams of Almond flakes 











Meal 5:





9pmMarkeral Fillet with mayo and veg 











Meal 6:





10.15pm4 egg omlette + Omega 3, 6 & 9 caps 









Supplements: 





 chorella







omega tabs





 calcium tabs (possibility)



 









Cardio







4x SSCV Sessions on stationary bike

 30 minute per session



 

what do you chaps reckon to the diet?

i have a bit of tummy fat that i want to get rid of.


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

looks fine mate i just finished using the keto diet have a look at my journal... udos's oil is a good source mate of fats and contains all the fats u need.. holland and barrett have made their own exact copy only 12.99 instead of udo's 18.99.. good luck pal


----------



## orange86 (Feb 17, 2008)

kirk, the problem is eating chicken, turkey or makeral (fish) on its own.

how do you get it down ?


----------



## McQueen (Aug 21, 2008)

kirkelliott said:


> looks fine mate i just finished using the keto diet have a look at my journal... udos's oil is a good source mate of fats and contains all the fats u need.. holland and barrett have made their own exact copy only 12.99 instead of udo's 18.99.. good luck pal


Just like to add that udo`s has coconut oil in there and tastes nice when drinking out of the bottle where as the H&B stuff doesnt and tastes fcuking rank!!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2009)

Drop the mayo and even out your fat sources for the day 2 tbs of evoo is 30 fat, 4 eggs is 16 fat thats not even at all. Overall its looking good though.


----------



## orange86 (Feb 17, 2008)

con, hellmans mayo has fck all carbs in it. i'd need a bit for my makeral.

i will drop the omega 3,6,9 tabs on some meals and take some udo's oil. also introduce some macadamia nuts

Time	Meal 1:

7.30am	4 egg omlette + 1 sliced mushroom + *3x caps of omega 3*

Meal 2:

11.30am	30g serving protein + 15 grams of Almond flakes

Meal 3:

3pm	Chicken/Turkey breast + green salad/veg + *2 spoons of evoo on the meat*

Meal 4:

6pm	30g serving protein + *big dollop of natty peanut butter*

Meal 5:

9pm	Makeral Fillet with mayo and green veg + *macadamia nuts*

Meal 6:

10.15pm	4 egg omlette + 1 sliced mushroom + *udo's oil*

what you guys reckon to this revised diet? more variety of fats


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2009)

Never implied mayo has carbs in it, just make sure you get a good brand with no rubbish fats in it.

Weigh out all your foods "a dollop of pea butter" can mean any thing and as the diet goes on it will get larger and larger trust me.

Here is my current diet to give you an idea........

Meal 1: 5 whole eggs, 20 grams protein via whey, supergreens supplement

Meal 2: 8 ounces chicken breast, 1 cup broccoli, 1 TBS EVOO, 3 fish oil

Meal 3: like meal two

Meal 4: 50 grams protein via whey isolate, supergreens supplement, 1 ounce nuts, 3 fish oil

Meal 5:like meal 2 but with a cup of spinach or asperagus, swap EVOO for macadamia nut oil, same fish oil

Meal 6: is a mixture of eggs and chicken sausages (very lean 9 protein 2.5 fat each just for some extra flavor)

Protein 300 fat 120

When training i have the shake meal after training

Once per week cheat meal prior to bed (mine is coming up in two hours cant fvcking wait!)

Every few days i swap a chicken meal for fish or some thing else i just keep all macros the same.

I take bcaa's in my water between each and every meal.

This is based on a body weight of 225lb at 5ft8 and pretty lean as in full abbs vascular arms seperation in the chest and legs.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Con said:


> Never implied mayo has carbs in it, just make sure you get a good brand with no rubbish fats in it.
> 
> Weigh out all your foods "a dollop of pea butter" can mean any thing and as the diet goes on it will get larger and larger trust me.
> 
> ...


con u not doing the timed keto any more


----------



## orange86 (Feb 17, 2008)

im just under 13 stones at 6 foot, so nothing like your condition.

how many carbs you reckon is in tht diet Con?


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2009)

hilly said:


> con u not doing the timed keto any more


Nope stopped last week. I feel fvcking amazing mate condition has jumped over the course of one week, dropped 2lb total. Energy is amazing i actually pulled an all nighter studying for a final two days ago slept 2 hours next afternoon then went and had a great work out. Getting by on 6 hours of sleep compared to normal 10. It really works great. Will do this for 4-8 more weeks before i start proper contest prep.



 orange86 said:


> im just under 13 stones at 6 foot, so nothing like your condition.
> 
> how many carbs you reckon is in tht diet Con?


In my diet close to nil usable carbs, certainly far less than 30 grams which is how many i would need to stay in ketosis.

I use Dave P's izolize (sp) for my powder 0 carbs in that, the supergreens has 3 usable carbs so that is a total of 6 per day for that broccoli prob has 1-2 per portion, the sausages have 1 per sausage, nothing else has carbs....


----------



## orange86 (Feb 17, 2008)

con, i found this udo's: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Udos-Choice-Ultimate-Oil-Blend/dp/B000N94XQ0/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=drugstore&qid=1260659100&sr=8-2

also: macadamia nuts has 14grams of carbs per 100grams.

http://www.nutritiondata.com/facts/nut-and-seed-products/3123/2

you think that is a little high?


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2009)

100 grams mac nuts has 5 actual carbs the rest is fiber and will not affect any thing as it can not be absorbed.

Udo's is very good i use it time to time.

Go here http://forums.rxmuscle.com/index.php go to diet and fat loss, click on the keto thread at the top of the page, every question that could possibly be asked is addressed there.


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

Con said:


> 100 grams mac nuts has 5 actual carbs the rest is fiber and will not affect any thing as it can not be absorbed.
> 
> Udo's is very good i use it time to time.
> 
> Go here http://forums.rxmuscle.com/index.php go to diet and fat loss, click on the keto thread at the top of the page, every question that could possibly be asked is addressed there.


Great to see you back here Con.

What does your carb up look like? Are you simply eating a single high carb cheat meal as advised by DP?


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2009)

invisiblekid said:


> Great to see you back here Con.
> 
> What does your carb up look like? Are you simply eating a single high carb cheat meal as advised by DP?


Yep one cheat meal per week. I am about to have it ( steak, oven fries, small pizza from a health food store so nothing crazy at all, slice of choc cake). In my last prep i would go crazy with cheat meals i am talking 5 times as much food. I no longer get such crazy urges and i am actually sharing all the listed food with my gf as its her cheat meal also....

As i have no carbs around work outs i have dropped my reps to 4-8 per set using a slow negative (4-5 seconds) then exploding up at the bottom.

Thank you for the welcome back mate


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

Since on the topic of Keto diets could you check this diet out ive been experimenting with for a few week lol

Meal 1:

5 whole eggs + 3 yolks

Meal 2:

Two scoops of whey Protein with 5 fish oil

Meal 3:

250 grams of lean meat with 1 serving of almonds (20 almonds)

Meal 4:

Two scoops of whey Protein with 5 fish oil

Meal 5:

250 grams. lean meat with 1 serving of almonds (20 almonds)

Meal 6:

2 Tins of Tuna

1 serving of almonds is approx (20 almonds)

10 x fish oils per day Taken with shakes

Was planning on upping the fish oils to see what benefits id get but never bothered yet..


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2009)

So for meal one you are eating 8 yolks yet throwing 3 whites away or is that a typo?

Fat intake is far too low you will lose a lot of muscle tissue on that.

Swap tuna for salmon its far better in many regards.

Get some olive oil in there as it boosts metabolism.

You need green veg for fiber and to keep the body from becoming too acidic from all the protein.

Just take your body weight times it by 1.5 thats your protein the divide by two thats your fat, spread these evenly over 6 meals, add in some green veg with all meals if possible.....job done


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

sorry mate, yer was 8 whole eggs, just 5 yolks!

Olive oil with my shakes aswell as the Fish oils i take it? 1 table spoon?

Whats the advantage of fiber in this diet, I used to have broccoli with my chicken 80 grams. but i thought i was getting plenty with my nuts! eee school boy error

102 grams of fat or around that i should be having, wish i knew how much was in the fish oilts lol or do we not count that fat content?


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2009)

Well if you want your body to actually process and eliminate the food you need fiber other wise you will be on the fast track to colon cancer and other problems. You always need fiber. Plus protein is acidic if you become too acidic your body becomes catabolic this is not good so eat green veg to combat this.

1 TBS evoo is a good idea in your shakes just make sure you keep your meals even fat wise.

Looking good and lean in the avvy.....well your forearm is haha.


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

No worries mate, got ya haha might try and pick up a fibre supplement if i can.

That was taken back when i was a fellow "Roida" haha had abit of time off just leaving it till febuary!


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

ive started having sirloin steak or a rump stake etc instead of chicken in some meals. also sometimes to replace tuna at night (i dont always have tuna) is this still beneficial.

Con im thinking of purchasing a Casien shake, would you say a good alternative for meal 6? would mean 3 shakes a day mind.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2009)

BigBiff said:


> ive started having sirloin steak or a rump stake etc instead of chicken in some meals. also sometimes to replace tuna at night (i dont always have tuna) is this still beneficial.
> 
> Con im thinking of purchasing a Casien shake, would you say a good alternative for meal 6? would mean 3 shakes a day mind.


Well i don't know how much you should be dieting if you are off gear? Surely you are lean at this stage i mean you are always dieting??? Be careful you don't develop mental issues over dieting and then binging. As a teen i go into that, i always was ripped but my diet was just super low calories until i could not take it then i would binge like crazy. I once even made my self puke when i ate a load of berries (about 100cals) FFS.

But yeah a good lean steak is good but don't take extra fat that meal.

Caesin is ok but why not get low fat or fat free cheese and put it in some eggs there is your caesin but you actually get real food....?


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

Con said:


> Well i don't know how much you should be dieting if you are off gear? Surely you are lean at this stage i mean you are always dieting??? Be careful you don't develop mental issues over dieting and then binging. As a teen i go into that, i always was ripped but my diet was just super low calories until i could not take it then i would binge like crazy. I once even made my self puke when i ate a load of berries (about 100cals) FFS.
> 
> But yeah a good lean steak is good but don't take extra fat that meal.
> 
> Caesin is ok but why not get low fat or fat free cheese and put it in some eggs there is your caesin but you actually get real food....?


funny you should say this, ive stopped doing cheat days as i found i was just binging out, then the following day doing the exact same for no reason.Then find by monday i had completely set myself back for the week and gained around 20 pounds of unwanted weight. id get so down towards my cheat day id just go crazy and let rip friday till sunday on a binge, which i know is mentally not normal. Pointless and not needed, a cheat meal would be fine, but ive found i have no cravings lately to even do this considering the damage its done.

Funny how this has just started happening when ive stopped AS all together. i never used to crave when on.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2009)

I was the same way with massive binges mate. I am totally over them now thankfully. I think gaining so much weight only to lose it a few days later to be less of a danger of preventing body fat loss as it is a massive stress on the heart and organs. The body does not want to gain 20lb over night i mean come on!


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

Con said:


> I was the same way with massive binges mate. I am totally over them now thankfully. I think gaining so much weight only to lose it a few days later to be less of a danger of preventing body fat loss as it is a massive stress on the heart and organs. The body does not want to gain 20lb over night i mean come on!


True mate, i will admit, i started to get emotional over the fact i couldnt eat what i wanted i think this was the course of the binge, probably aswell to the fact im not on AS (sines of depression maybe). Prevention leads to less regret! well its been one week now and still fighting away at some of the damage coursed! not a fun ride i must say.


----------



## orange86 (Feb 17, 2008)

getting back to me and con..........

con, regarding the refeed meal, would you suggest it to be from complex carbs?

like 150 grams of brown rice along with my turkey/chicken meal

or can i go all out and have pizza and chips?


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2009)

orange86 said:


> getting back to me and con..........
> 
> con, regarding the refeed meal, would you suggest it to be from complex carbs?
> 
> ...


I suggest you eat whatever makes you happiest but its only one meal not one massive gorge fest.

Last night i had a small pizza (110 carbs) with extra cheese, large steak, oven fries (80 carbs) small bit of cake (60 carbs) and woke up this morning half an lb lighter.....


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

damn your genetics con haha, What are your views on mega dosing omega 3 capsules, im taking 10 gram a day at the moment but ive heard you was running 40 gram at one point lol

what are the benefits of such a high dose?


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2009)

BigBiff said:


> damn your genetics con haha, What are your views on mega dosing omega 3 capsules, im taking 10 gram a day at the moment but ive heard you was running 40 gram at one point lol
> 
> what are the benefits of such a high dose?


40 grams is too much for most people.

If you are going to do this buy the highest quality.

I am actually just bumping my intake up to 20-30 grams per day starting next week. I do see nice leaning out when i up the fish oil for periods of time i have not seen the muscle growth Poliquin harped about....

Its great for lipid levels also.


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

its so damn expensive tho lol, i go for holland and barrett, its 250 capsules for £19.99 they rarely have offers on but when they do i snatch at the chance

i noticed even on 10gram a day my stomach bowls are churning, ive noticed i go to the toilet alot more aswell. what a wonderful topic of discussion lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2009)

BigBiff said:


> its so damn expensive tho lol, i go for holland and barrett, its 250 capsules for £19.99 they rarely have offers on but when they do i snatch at the chance
> 
> i noticed even on 10gram a day my stomach bowls are churning, ive noticed i go to the toilet alot more aswell. what a wonderful topic of discussion lol


Lol in America i can get 1000 1 gram caps for 24 dollars from trueprotein.

Never had stomach issues from it even when taking 20 at a time to make up a fat and whey meal.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

my proteins are not to badly priced pal


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

hilly said:


> my proteins are not to badly priced pal


omg thank you!!

250 omega 3 for 8.99!!!!!

http://www.myprotein.co.uk/capsules-tablets-softgels/omega-3-and-fish-oils/omega-3/

:bounce:

I love this site


----------



## orange86 (Feb 17, 2008)

big biff, u got ne pics of ur previous keto diet run??


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members-pictures/63379-my-5-week-keto-diet-progress-photos-end-result.html

yer man, all there on page 1


----------



## orange86 (Feb 17, 2008)

did you find you loose strength on keto?

i need to man up and face eating turkey, chicken and makeral without rice or potatoes.


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

strength went up loads due to the amount of tren and clenbuterol i was running lol


----------



## onefatidiot (Sep 10, 2009)

Good luck with it mate , will watch it to see how you do


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

yeah i lost strength after a few weeks into it .. but nothing like when i use to low carb diet it!! plus my moods were constant instead of constantly up and down!!


----------



## orange86 (Feb 17, 2008)

so guys, how did you eat your turkey, chicken, fish etc without any carbs?

did it go down well?


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

orange86 said:


> so guys, how did you eat your turkey, chicken, fish etc without any carbs?
> 
> did it go down well?


With EVOO and some green veg is goes down a treat. I sometimes add a cheese stuffed jalapeno pepper too - but only as a treat may be one meal per week max.

I struggle to get eggs down though big time. I love poached eggs with english muffins or toast, and sometimes scrambled too - but scrambled on their own after two or three mornings I start to gag at for some reason.

To get it down I usually have 20 whey, 3 whole eggs and fish oils now.


----------



## onefatidiot (Sep 10, 2009)

I started to gag on the eggs aswell after a couple of days

made omlettes instead , a little bit of cheese and ham


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2009)

onefatidiot said:


> I started to gag on the eggs aswell after a couple of days
> 
> made omlettes instead , a little bit of cheese and ham


Make every meal a whey isolate shake along with your fats and some fiber powder/ veg replacement for a week. After this week your stomach will have shrunk so small meals will fill you up faster and eating things like eggs will taste good to you.


----------



## nearlynatural (Aug 24, 2009)

BigBiff said:


> omg thank you!!
> 
> 250 omega 3 for 8.99!!!!!
> 
> ...


Hi Big biff , how many of these would you take with each meal, for example if taken 50 grams of whey how many would you need for the fat levels?

Regards

NN


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

Hi all, been reading this forum for a long time, but not really participated until now.

This thread is very interesting and I am picking up some good advice, with regards to Keto dieting. However, I am not sure wether to go with peanut butter or oil in my protein shakes. What are peoples opinion on this?

I am 41 years old, with a lot of training under my belt over the years, but have let myself go due to work, family and Uni over the last 3 years.

Height 5' 7", Current weight = 14st 10ib (206ib), with BF at 28% (3 point calliper). Therefore a BF goal of 10% should be 12st 1ib (169ibs).

I intend to knuckle down and start dieting on Jan 4th to target this weight. Total pounds aiming to lose = 2st 10ib (38ibs) This will see a target weight of 12st (168ibs). Therefore, calorie restriction has to be 905kcals a day giving an allowance of 1,910kcals based on a rough daily calorie burn of 2,814kcals, for a normal weekly desk job routine. This was planned using Fitday, but I set my own target at 12st, due to the results of the BF calliper test.

Plan: Follow initial keto style diet for 1st 4 weeks, weighed out to 1,988kcals per day, then move on to carb rotation diet. Had to reduce most drinks to 1 scoop, as they were pushing the calories too high.

Weights will be 3 days per week in the evening, with 1x 40min session of cardio every morning before meal 1.

*Meal 1:*

1 scoop of Protein in water (Try and find solid food alternative. Turkey rashers or other meat).

*Meal 2:*

1 scoop of protein in water, with 1 tablespoon of natural peanut butter.

*Meal 3:*

1 tin of tuna in oil with large bowl of green salad with 1 Tbsp flax/Olive oil and vinegar

*Meal 4:*

1 scoop of protein in water, with 1 tablespoon of natural peanut butter.

*Meal 5:*

1 tin of salmon with 1 30g serving of cashews/peanuts

*Meal 6- post workout (only on a training day):*

2 scoops of protein in water, with 1 tablespoon of natural peanut butter.

*Meal 7:*

*
*200g chicken or fish with 1 serving of fibrous veg

*Kcals* = 1,988. This is 78 over target, but will run with it for now.

Pick one day a week normally a Sat for one hour and eat 300 g of carbs then back on the diet. Should I spread this throughout the day?

Take ECA stack 2x daily, 2 weeks on 2 weeks off, in between Clen cycle.

Take Clen at 80mcg per day 2 weeks on 2 weeks off, in between ECA cycle.

At week 5, I intend to move on to 3 day rotation of carbs. Re-assess weight lost at this point, and plan kcals for the next 4 weeks. This will depend on being in front or behind of target weight.

Would be very interested on peoples opinions on the above, especially with the oil or peanut butter in the drinks. Thanks all...


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

orange86 said:


> kirk, the problem is eating chicken, turkey or makeral (fish) on its own.
> 
> how do you get it down ?


swallow it obviously lol


----------



## Munch (Dec 22, 2009)

dt36 said:


> Would be very interested on peoples opinions on the above, especially with the oil or peanut butter in the drinks. Thanks all...


Go with EVOO mate. Peanut butter is great but EVOO has even less carbs (nil i think). 135 cals and 15g fat per tablespoon.

If having Peanut butter, i take it off the spoon just for the taste rather than mix it with my shakes.

Another tip for you - sugar free jelly. Saved my life on many occasions!

best of luck :thumbup1:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

not sure if its been mentioned but you will prob need a fibre supplement in there otherwise you may get 'bunged up'


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

MissBC said:


> not sure if its been mentioned but you will prob need a fibre supplement in there otherwise you may get 'bunged up'


 :lol: Its like giving birth to a calf

Phsilium husk works a treat


----------



## Munch (Dec 22, 2009)

MissBC said:


> not sure if its been mentioned but you will prob need a fibre supplement in there otherwise you may get 'bunged up'


Good call Miss Bc!! Yes I forgot to mention this. Would definatly recommend Psyllium Husks. Nice and cheap online or from Holland & Barrett.


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

Great advice all, thanks.

Actually started the diet on Saturday and have initially been going with the peanut butter. I think I will use the jar up this week and then switch over to the olive oil as recomended, as this will be much easier to measure. The peanut butter is fairly nice in the shake, but doesn't like coming off the spoon much...

Just searched Myprotein for the Phsilium husk, but they are out of stock at present. Will definately order some up though later this week.

Would you add the Phsilium husk to every drink, or just 1. Bare in mind that I am eating fibrous veg in the evening meal.

Looking forward to the gym tonight, as it has only been open limited hours over the christmas period.

Thanks again for the tips.


----------



## Munch (Dec 22, 2009)

dt36 said:


> Would you add the Phsilium husk to every drink, or just 1. Bare in mind that I am eating fibrous veg in the evening meal.


would stick a teaspoon full in every shake mate. If in doubt, follow the dosage recommendations on the packet. It wont kill you to eat more rather than less as its a super fibre. That said, dont go mad or you will get very loose stools - aka, the dreaded sh1ts!


----------



## C19H28O2 (Oct 11, 2008)

how are you guys feeling on this diet?

I'm on day 2 and i feel like sh*t!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

What exactly is a keto diet?


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

C19H28O2 said:


> how are you guys feeling on this diet?
> 
> I'm on day 2 and i feel like sh*t!


Feeling really good, but only on 3rd day so far. Not at all hungry.

Gym session went well today, and didn't notice any lack of energy either.

Just had chicken fillet with the broccolli & colli mashed with a sprinkle of pepper. Really filling meal, and don't feel a bit hungry.

Will be adding the Psyllium Husks to my shakes as advised, later this week.


----------



## Munch (Dec 22, 2009)

C19H28O2 said:


> how are you guys feeling on this diet?
> 
> I'm on day 2 and i feel like sh*t!


You will for the first few days mate until you enter a state of ketosis and your body starts to use dietary fat and fat stores for energy rather than the carbs that its used to.

Stick with it mate - the pain doesnt last. Give it another few days and you will be well away. Then make the most of it!! stick to your diet and hit that treadmill. Burn as much fat as possible whilst protecting that precious muscle..

come on.. man up... your nearly there.


----------

